# Rocky Patel R4 Toro Corojo Cigar Review - Cheap Stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not a good smoke. Very uneven burn on almost every one out of the box. May let them age a bit to see if that helps. Would have expected more from RP.

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel R4 Toro Corojo Cigar Review - Cheap Stick


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bought a bundle of these on CI when they first came out. Tried several of them and they were all terrible. Tried a couple more after a few months rest. Still terrible. Tried one about a month ago that had to have at least 8 months rest and guess what. Still terrible. Gave the rest away to moochers and people who don't know a cigar from a cigarette. Maybe others here like it. Enjoy what you like. I won't even smoke for a yard gar.


----------

